# UK/London blade shows that have good kitchen knife representation



## DisconnectedAG (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi fellow UK people.

Are there any gatherings/trade shows in London that focus on kitchen knives that would be interesting to attend?

I've done some googling, but not really found anything that interesting. And obviously with the UK's knife fear frenzy it's not the best positioned hobby to have big events around.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 22, 2019)

Shows that focus on kitchen knives are few and far between everywhere. Though I don't understand the fear of kitchen knives the English now seem to have, it doesn't sound like a good venue for a show.


----------



## bryan03 (Aug 22, 2019)

There is not a lot of kitchen knife maker in Europe. not enough to make a kitchen knife show....
few regular knife show but only few kitchen knife maker on each.
in france, maybe 15 knife show/year, and only 3 or 4 table full of kitchen knife.


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, that's what I thought. It's a real shame.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 27, 2019)

You'd have better luck visiting KKF members in and around London.


----------



## TB_London (Aug 27, 2019)

Knives uk happens in June just outside Bristol and quite a few makers will have kitchen knives on their stands. Most aren’t the high performing knives I want them to be though.


----------

